# Greatest Marshall Ever!



## drbob

Let's get this party started! What, in your opinion is the greatest Marshall ever built. I'll put in my vote for the 1979 Park Rockhead. 100w, useful master volume, essentially two channels from the Superlead with the ability to cascade one into the other. What the JCM800 WOULD have been if Jim had had the extra cash...


----------



## MarshallForum

That's very interesting.... really.

I'd love to try one of those.

I guess 99% of the poeple would say a JTM45 (even without trying one)


----------



## noctilux1

*Best Marshall*

I've had a couple, not all but I vote for "67 Park Plexi 50......
it really honks!


----------



## JMP Master

I have played JMP 100, JCM 800, JCM900, country club combo and JTM30 - only counting tube equiped amps from Marshall. JMP 100 still is the best one of those.

JMP Master


----------



## sickboy79

Tough one. So many good ones. I'm really partial to Super Bass'


----------



## style0

I'd have to say a PTP Super Bass I had twenty or so years ago. This thing could take anything you threw at it, and would spit it back with soul. Some scumbag stole it out of my storage shed. I did something very distinctive with the power cord; so I will find it one day, and when I backtrack to the theif it won't be pretty!


----------



## swankmotee

*Best Marshall year*

I'm quite partial to 73's because they ROCK real hard!!!!Here's some pictures of a few of the ones I'm using these daze.






The top three from the left going across are all 73's. the others are just a couple of crummy, old plexi's and some junky lil' 20 watters.  Oh, and thats my lil' vintage 3 year old "Luva" modeling in front of her mint 50's rockin' horse!


----------



## Guv'nor

Great picture!!!!!

I specially like the little girl


----------



## swankmotee

*Guv*

Yeah, your little model is quite the doll too! Nothing like a little girl to put you in your place and remind us what life is all about!!!!!!


----------



## superleadfixer

Wow nice gear, are they all 1973s? Stock ones? Small ones are 1917s, 1958s..? (18w or 20w).......


----------



## swankmotee

*Fixer*

I'm sorry because I should have listed them all so here it is from left to right .....
1)73' 100 PTP UK version
2)73' 100 PTP
3)68' Bass A cab w/G12H 30 003 cones
4)68' Bass B cab " " " 014 cones
5)69 PA metalface 20 wt
6)73' PA 20wt
7)73' 100 PCB
8)69' A cab w/G12H 30 003 cones
9)68' B cab w/G12H 30 014 cones
10)69' Plexi Supabass 100 
11)67' Plexi Supabass 100 w/ all Drake transformers
12)68' A & matching B cabs w/G12H 30's


----------



## Billy The Mtn

Nice


----------



## superleadfixer

*Re: Fixer*



swankmotee said:


> I'm sorry because I should have listed them all so here it is from left to right .....
> 1)73' 100 PTP UK version
> 2)73' 100 PTP
> 3)68' Bass A cab w/G12H 30 003 cones
> 4)68' Bass B cab " " " 014 cones
> 5)69 PA metalface 20 wt
> 6)73' PA 20wt
> 7)73' 100 PCB
> 8)69' A cab w/G12H 30 003 cones
> 9)68' B cab w/G12H 30 014 cones
> 10)69' Plexi Supabass 100
> 11)67' Plexi Supabass 100 w/ all Drake transformers
> 12)68' A & matching B cabs w/G12H 30's



If its all stock and healtly I'd get a good insurance for all of that, make sure you play those amp at least once every 5-6 months to keep the filter caps ok OR they will dry off inside, then your in bad shape BUT make sure they are ok before doing anyrthing first.....


----------



## Guv'nor

*Re: Fixer*



swankmotee said:


> I'm sorry because I should have listed them all so here it is from left to right .....
> 1)73' 100 PTP UK version
> 2)73' 100 PTP
> 3)68' Bass A cab w/G12H 30 003 cones
> 4)68' Bass B cab " " " 014 cones
> 5)69 PA metalface 20 wt
> 6)73' PA 20wt
> 7)73' 100 PCB
> 8)69' A cab w/G12H 30 003 cones
> 9)68' B cab w/G12H 30 014 cones
> 10)69' Plexi Supabass 100
> 11)67' Plexi Supabass 100 w/ all Drake transformers
> 12)68' A & matching B cabs w/G12H 30's




wwwooooww That's a GREAT collection!!!

+1 on the insurance thing


----------



## style0

I'm kinda partial to the mid 50's Supro Spectator myself.


----------



## swankmotee

*Valco's*

Yes, those little beasts sound great with an overdrive/boost and a 57' in front of the grill! I've done alot of recording with that setup and it really does sound HUGE! It's also alot lighter than carrying around those 4X12's!


----------



## jsegovia

JMP Master said:


> I have played JMP 100, JCM 800, JCM900, country club combo and JTM30 - only counting tube equiped amps from Marshall. JMP 100 still is the best one of those.
> 
> JMP Master



Yep, I have to agree 100%!

Jesse


----------



## GuitarGal

Psst...jsegovia - Jesse

 and Welcome here~


----------



## SWLABR

I don't think you can really say what the greatest Marshall is unless you have had a chance to play every style.

Start with the PTP.

I still have more to play but so far am voting for my 67' SuperBass. Pic below

Amps I've heard, well Jimi's Monterey JTM 45/100 does nicely for me.


----------



## swankmotee

SWLABR said:


> I don't think you can really say what the greatest Marshall is unless you have had a chance to play every style.
> 
> Start with the PTP.
> 
> I still have more to play but so far am voting for my 67' SuperBass. Pic below
> 
> Amps I've heard, well Jimi's Monterey JTM 45/100 does nicely for me.



I agree that there are many fine Marshall's that are worthy of note both small and large on the wattage meter. I'm very partial to my 67' Supabass 100wt too and it definitely gets that vintage Jimi/Clapton/Kossoff thing dead on! Nice set you have there and yes indeed a rare head model for sure!


----------



## SWLABR

Hey Swank, what's up. You're on the Palace right?

Does your 67' SB have Green on Black Tolex?


----------



## MrSticky

My personal favorite is a '76 100 watt Super Lead. First amp I gigged with. Still have that unmistakable tone in my damaged ears. I've been cruising for another but not as seriously as I once was since I got my 9100. Top right in pic.


----------



## swankmotee

SWLABR said:


> Hey Swank, what's up. You're on the Palace right?
> 
> Does your 67' SB have Green on Black Tolex?



Hey SWLABR! Sorry so long for a reply but have been very busy at other sites as I tend to drift towards the LP/Fender forums and mtb sites but yes I'm over at PP quite a bit but have been looking around trying to find where all the wise ones moved on to. It seems that there is a influx of village idiots over there and the same old yahoos stroking themselves and I really get tired of reading their "expert" claims.Glad to see this site is getting some more use by those who care and have some great knowledge and info to bestow! My 67' has green tolex and the two drakes and sounds very fine, very brown and tight! I love it with both the LP and the vintage Strats because it's got that true 60's thing that just can't be duplicated!


----------



## SWLABR

Looks like it took me some time as well man, I have been in funk lately..


Swank check this site out mine is the 67' SuperBass in there 12055

Marshall Pictorial Page

I'm curious as to how close the specs on our SuperBasses are? 

Was yours made for the US like mine. Probably not mine has Dagnall's.


----------



## Big Mike

Jubilee.


----------



## Adwex

Big Mike said:


> Jubilee.



Thank you. I never tried a "vintage" Marshall, but I recently got a Jubilee. I don't know if it's the greatest Marshall EVER, but it's the best one I've owned.





Here's my fantasy pic.




I love this pic.


----------



## Big Mike

I think they're the best of the bunch post 72.

72 50 watter in red is my grail marshall.


----------



## Big Mike

Oh jeez. A guy I know is selling his 72 50 watt.

Why while I'm broke!!!


----------



## coldsteal2




----------



## ledfree

drbob said:


> Let's get this party started! What, in your opinion is the greatest Marshall ever built. I'll put in my vote for the 1979 Park Rockhead. 100w, useful master volume, essentially two channels from the Superlead with the ability to cascade one into the other. What the JCM800 WOULD have been if Jim had had the extra cash...



I'm not sure but I have a Marshall combo equivalent, a 1978 JMP 2150 1x12 100w combo


and its a bit rare


----------



## BYoung

Hey Ledfree,
I have the 2x12 version and I have to agree that it's a great amp. But..... I'm a bit torn between that my 1969 Major and my 1959SLP's. In all I've never heard a bad sounding Marshall. I really like the fact that I can link my Plexis to get even better tone, but I can use the Major at non-lethal levels to get the same tone(I just need someone to help me move the thing).


----------



## PaoloJM

I currently own a '81 JCM800, verticle inputs, and a '71 JMP50. I've played numerous others, 900, DSLs etc. but the that JMP50 is the best sounding Marshall I've ever played.
The best sounding I've ever heard is over on the Plexi Palace site where one of the mods has a no serial number, offset type JTM from '63 I think. He's posted a clip of this amp as a sticky and you really oughta check it out.


----------



## swankmotee

SWLABR said:


> Looks like it took me some time as well man, I have been in funk lately..
> 
> 
> Swank check this site out mine is the 67' SuperBass in there 12055
> 
> Marshall Pictorial Page
> 
> I'm curious as to how close the specs on our SuperBasses are?
> 
> Was yours made for the US like mine. Probably not mine has Dagnall's.



Now I'm REALLY embarrassed for taking so long to check back in over here! Are all those amps in your pic cataloge still with you?! DAMN! Mighty fine stuff and very nice 67' there. In answer to your original question, my 67' is a UK model that had been lovingly refurbished back to stock by PlexiPalace and I had it professionally recovered here in Nashville with some dead on green tolex. It's totally kleen except for a nice "XLR" jack hole someone left from back in the day on the middle of the back panel but the plexi plates are mint otherwise. I would send some close up pics of it but it's down at Paul Cochrane's shop being used as the amp for play testing Tim & Timmy pedals that we build. I'll get back to ya on it in the near future and hope you're rockin' yours on a regular basis!


----------



## MrSticky

I think the headline should read, "Marshall-The Greatest Ever" because they all sound great. I'm finally back at "Destination Tone" since I bought my '77 JMP MKII 50 watter. I still lust after a 100 watt Superlead to fulfill my fantasies. I dug my Jubilee but favor the JMP.


----------



## SWLABR

Hey swank. Yes I rock mine almost everyday I get a chance.

What do you mean that yours is being refurbished?

Mine is all stock minus the hole and the obvious missing stuff.

Unfortunately everything is gone except for the 67' SuperBass.


Essentially I sold everything you see to get what I have right now.

67' SuperBass, 68' 100 logo cab and 62' players strat.


----------



## El Vagabundo

Hi Folks...i think the best Marshall is this one:






Greetz from Hamburg St. Pauli, Germany......yeeeeeeeeeeehaaaaaaaw!!!!!!!!!

MySpace.com - El Vagabundo - DE - Alternative / Metal / Rock - www.myspace.com/elvagabundovatti


----------



## swankmotee

SWLABR said:


> Hey swank. Yes I rock mine almost everyday I get a chance.
> 
> What do you mean that yours is being refurbished?
> 
> Mine is all stock minus the hole and the obvious missing stuff.
> 
> Unfortunately everything is gone except for the 67' SuperBass.
> 
> 
> Essentially I sold everything you see to get what I have right now.
> 
> 67' SuperBass, 68' 100 logo cab and 62' players strat.



Actually, it had been already refurbished electronically by Plexipalace when I bought it. All they did was put back some of the missing original mustard caps and clean up the power supply, everything else was period correct. Mine has the "Two Drakes" and sounds really huge and I know you know what I'm talking about! When I got it the headbox was recovered wrong and I had the guy who builds the cabs for Heritage recover it for me with some of that awful green reissue tolex which he somehow treated to make look so close to the original 60's stuff that you'd be hard pressed to tell the difference. I'm really super happy with this amp and have a great set of 60's RFT 34's in it and it just kix major ass like only one of those can! RAWK ON!

P.S. In the pic, see if you can guess which head it is!


----------



## salev

I really like the Jubilees and the '77 JMP 50w Mk II Master Volume. Killer!


----------



## codyfarmer

Good lord!! Look at those Jubilee's!!! Where do you live so I can safely watch your house and guard it while you're not home?!?!


----------



## strangeroutside

WOW!! That is one of the most aweesome collections I have EVER seen!! great job on that!


----------



## Doomhawk

i like my 75 JMP NMV, its rips your face off.


----------



## poeman33

Sweet Merciful ..@#$$%^ !!! Thanks for making me feel inadequate with those pictures. I thought I was in heaven for finally being able to afford one all tube Marshall again.


----------



## kharvelan

poeman33 said:


> Sweet Merciful ..@#$$%^ !!! Thanks for making me feel inadequate with those pictures. I thought I was in heaven for finally being able to afford one all tube Marshall again.




agreed. . . 



I gotta say I like my jcm 2000 tsl 100, I don't know a ton about all the different kind of marshalls out there, but I know I've played through a jcm 800, and 900, I liked the 800 a helluva lot better.

I like the versatility in the 2000 just cause it has 3 channels, it just makes things a lot easier when swapping for different sounds.


----------



## tim warner

*Re: Best Marshall year*

I've got that same little supro! i found it on the curb a few years ago , took it home and it worked great! Didn't even need tubes!


----------



## LesPaul666

Hello all,

My vote goes to the 2204 Master Volume amp, with the vertical inputs. The 2150 is one of my favorites as well.

As far as the Park Rock Combo and Rock head, I was extremely lucky to own one a year or so back, and was very disappointed with the tone. I had it checked out twice to see if there was anything wrong with it...It sounded very strange compared to any other Marshall I've ever owned. The intro to Funk #49 comes to mind.


----------



## janarn

Here is some good sounding Marshall amps:

Bottom left: '65 JTM100 Super PA dual OT
Top left: '67 JMP1986 Bass 50w with tube rectifier
Bottom right: '68 JMP 1992 Super Bass 100w
Top right: '68 JMP 1987 Lead 50w


----------



## Soldano16

I own only two amps but that's because there's nothing else I want to play. JMP's rule. I had a great JTM45 clone (Germino) which was lovely but the JMP's are the hammer, the tone. My fave is the 100 watter cause the cleans are so amazing. Both the 50 and 100 have wonderful lead voices. Just the 100 has these huge, deep cleans that are the best.

'72 Super Lead






'68 50 watter


----------



## thrashforlife95

id say tsl60


----------



## guitarweasel

Soldano16 said:


> I own only two amps but that's because there's nothing else I want to play. JMP's rule. I had a great JTM45 clone (Germino) which was lovely but the JMP's are the hammer, the tone. My fave is the 100 watter cause the cleans are so amazing. Both the 50 and 100 have wonderful lead voices. Just the 100 has these huge, deep cleans that are the best.
> 
> 
> '68 50 watter




+ 1 on the 50 !!!!


----------



## guitarweasel

Hard to choose!


----------



## Soldano16

janarn said:


> Here is some good sounding Marshall amps:
> 
> Bottom left: '65 JTM100 Super PA dual OT
> Top left: '67 JMP1986 Bass 50w with tube rectifier
> Bottom right: '68 JMP 1992 Super Bass 100w
> Top right: '68 JMP 1987 Lead 50w



Goodness - that's a perfect list.


----------



## Vintager12

I think the greatest marshall is a plexi  on the appetite for destruction album slash
used a modded 1959 plexi a store rented it to him , he liked it so much he tryed to hold it by telling the shop guy it was stolen but a few days later a rhoadie bring it back to the store 
sorry for my poor english, sometimes its realy poor other times its not bad


----------



## tarznamps

There isn't one - it depends on what you play or what sound you're going for?

I must be too PC - but if there was only one "Greatest Marshall Ever", there would only be one Marshall amp.

Modern high-gain players would not like the sound of a true vintage Marshall but may like a JCM 800, 900, DSL, TSL, etc.

And most vintage Marshall guys hate the new stuff.

I think there are about 4 vastly different Marshall sounds - so you gotta have at least 4 Marshall's!!!


----------



## Doctor_Zoidberg

I have always found that the greatest sounding Marshall ever is always the one that you didn't buy when you had the chance to or the one that you just sold and totally regret doing so and can't get back.

Doc.Z 
(as Dr.Z could be confused with the amp manufacturer.)


----------



## janarn

Some signature sounds from Marshall:

1. The JTM-45 with KT66, tuberectifier and a 4x12 cab with alnicos or G12M20w.
2. The JTM-45/100 with KT66 and G12M's
3. The Plexi JMP 50w and 100w with EL34 and G12M's or G12H's
4. The JMP/JCM800 2203 and 2204 with EL34,Blackbacks or G12-65's
Here's two more that maybe should be on the list:
5. The JCM2000 DSL (the most sold Marshall ever)
6. The Vintage Modern (time will show)


----------



## joshuaaewallen

poeman33 said:


> Sweet Merciful ..@#$$%^ !!! Thanks for making me feel inadequate with those pictures. I thought I was in heaven for finally being able to afford one all tube Marshall again.



+1 !!!


----------



## Adwex

Doctor_Zoidberg said:


> I have always found that the greatest sounding Marshall ever is always the one that you didn't buy when you had the chance to or the one that you just sold and totally regret doing so and can't get back.
> 
> Doc.Z
> (as Dr.Z could be confused with the amp manufacturer.)



Haha...or the one that "the other guy has", so you have no chance of having it.


----------



## Doctor_Zoidberg

Adwex said:


> Haha...or the one that "the other guy has", so you have no chance of having it.



Damn right.....
Doc.Z


----------



## mercilessdeath86

Haven't gotten the chance to play through many. I've played an old plexi (don't know what year) and it sounded incredible.

Although, I can get pretty close to that shit with my 6100LM...

So I'd say the 6100LM.


----------



## danielNoble

nice collection swankmotee


----------



## Vintager12

I think there will be a lot of people who agree with me, the VM is for me the best.


----------



## Vintager12

Vintager12 said:


> I think the greatest marshall is a plexi  on the appetite for destruction album slash
> used a modded 1959 plexi a store rented it to him , he liked it so much he tryed to hold it by telling the shop guy it was stolen but a few days later a rhoadie bring it back to the store
> sorry for my poor english, sometimes its realy poor other times its not bad



Changed from opinion now


----------



## janarn

Tried many original Plexies lately that you didn't like?


----------



## dexkemp

It has to be a valvestate.



(actually it has been my amp of choice for a couple of tracks in the studio)


----------



## 67 Gibson Trini Lopez

I've got a JPM-100 MK2 Master Lead (2203). Running it thru a Marshall MG412B cabinet. It's needing some new tubes and some love; I haven't played it in years. I had a full stack JCM900 (I think); nice amp but a bit noisy.


----------



## Manton

salev said:


> I really like the Jubilees and the '77 JMP 50w Mk II Master Volume. Killer!



Holy shit!! I've never been so tempted to kill a man and steal his amps.

That is one nice collection...


----------



## TiPiMods

That's a hard question, which is the best Marshall ever. I think actually there are very few Marshalls that are bad sounding. 
My greatest sounding Marshall is a JMP 73' PTP 100 Super Lead, on which I clipped out the 5000pF treble cap to stop my ears bleeding. Now I can use cleaner sounds also and it sounds more even on different volume and gain settings.
I owned a few 6100 too, right know I have one head (the original with the EL 34) and a blue Combo with the 1x12 extension cab. They are very fine amps which can produce nearly every Marshall sound. 
A few month ago I made an experiment in a friends studio: we recorded some files with my 73 JMP and tried to get that same sound with his JCM 2000. In the end it was really hard to distuingish: with the same amount of distortion and the same loudness you can come very close. Even for trainend ears like mine it was quite hard to tell which amp is on. One thing you could always hear when you listen careful, is this distinctive midrange the 73 produces. Very juicy and fat.
When I find time I will try the same experiment with my 6100 and post some soundfiles...


----------



## Vintager12

janarn said:


> Tried many original Plexies lately that you didn't like?



I like plexi's a lot, even as much as my vm, but when it's cranked it's verry loud, too loud for pratice and band pratice too, even for gigs it's too loud. And yes i've tried vintage models, i've tried a tremelo plexi, a super lead and a super bass. They all where awsome but i had to use some pretty expencive pedals to get the max out of it, an eq, a dist pedal, and a hot plate. with the vm you can plug in and directly get those awsome tones.


----------



## pinto79

The best Marshall I ever heard was a 2204 that I had about 10 years ago. The tone was big and fat, but tight and defined. Simply amazing and seemingly unattainable to me now.


----------



## Jesstaa

salev said:


> I really like the Jubilees and the '77 JMP 50w Mk II Master Volume. Killer!



... *twitches*

I would kill you for all those jubilees.

But this picture made me cum blood, I swear






*twitches violently*


----------



## MajorNut1967

For me:

1968 (Model 1967) Major 200 watt, dressed in Royal Purple tolex with Cane grille cloth loaded with G12M70's in both cabs which would be 1982 & 1982b cabinets. Marshall factory MV mod (done for Blackmore in 1971) Cascaded basically. Ok done drooling.


----------



## Mr.2555

Adwex said:


> Thank you. I never tried a "vintage" Marshall, but I recently got a Jubilee. I don't know if it's the greatest Marshall EVER, but it's the best one I've owned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my fantasy pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this pic.



FUCK YEAH!


----------



## Mr.2555

salev said:


> I really like the Jubilees and the '77 JMP 50w Mk II Master Volume. Killer!



Same here brother. Love the MKII's and my personal favorites are the Jubilees


----------



## theflyingmat

Great question.

I've never played a plexi so I don't know what everyone is going on about.

Which of the following would get me closest to the famed Plexi sound?

6101 combo
DSL 50 through greenbacks
JMP 50watt 4 input from mid 70's through the greenbacks

As for the greatest.....they're all great are they not (in their own way to somebody). Is that not why we are on this forum?

My fav from above is hard to pick
6101 - easy to lug around for gigs and practices etc, and 3 channels (6 if I run my SHO through the effects) and sounds good for what I need.

DSL - Sounds great through through my 2x4x12, but not very easy to move around for gigs practices etc.

JMP - Sounds awesome through the cabs, but loud as a bunch of women waiting to get into a January sale at Harrods Store. Well maybe a bit louder than that. Same logistics problem as the DSL.


----------



## rockinr0ll

Jesstaa said:


> ... *twitches*
> 
> I would kill you for all those jubilees.
> 
> But this picture made me *cum blood*, I swear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *twitches violently*



Ultimate-Guitar reference?

lol


----------



## Jesstaa

rockinr0ll said:


> Ultimate-Guitar reference?
> 
> lol




Nahh, just a good ol' meme


----------



## rockinr0ll

lol


----------



## Purgasound

2203


----------



## Purgasound

1959


----------



## Purgasound

Jcm H800


----------



## Riffraff

theflyingmat said:


> Great question.
> 
> I've never played a plexi so I don't know what everyone is going on about.
> 
> Which of the following would get me closest to the famed Plexi sound?
> 
> 6101 combo
> DSL 50 through greenbacks
> JMP 50watt 4 input from mid 70's through the greenbacks



Probably the JMP 4-holer.


----------



## MonstersOfTheMidway

6100LE
6100LM
Silver Jubilee

Obviously, I'm gonna say my JVM410H is the best, but the JVM has a lot in common with these three, so I'm not going against it too much. But if you got a Marshall tube head, you really have nothing to be ashamed of!


----------



## Purgasound

coldsteal2 said:


>



It's not a sieg heil it's a high five from the heart!


----------



## bongobongo

just from what ive heard the plexis and the jubilees are my favorite for the sound i like. the plexis just have that amazing thump rock tone, the jubilees are a little more dirty and grungy... which is awesome


nothing but tube tho


----------



## theflyingmat

Riffraff said:


> Probably the JMP 4-holer.



Thanks. I do like the JMP, though it is sometimes too loud for what i need. I used to have a powerbrake which helped, but I felt it sucked some of the tone out of it. what would be the the best thing apart from a powerbrake...one of those hot plates?


----------



## janarn

Here's my rig at the moment:

For crunch and lead, a 50w '67 JMP with tuberectifier through a Ultimate Attenuator and into a 
'68 Basketweave with G12M T1221 25w.

For clean, a '65 Super PA dual OT into a '68 Basketweave with G12H 30w.

This rig is very close to the best crunch/lead sound and clean sound you can find
in Marshall amps.


----------



## rockinr0ll

Janarn that looks very nice. I would love to see some video footage of you playing through those amps.


----------



## Lespaulnmarshall

I think it's the VM, it's the best one i've erver played!


----------



## Procter2812

THE MIGHTY JCM 800!!!!!!!!!!!!

Alex


----------



## USSR

theflyingmat said:


> great question.
> 
> I've never played a plexi so i don't know what everyone is going on about.
> 
> Which of the following would get me closest to the famed plexi sound?
> 
> 6101 combo
> dsl 50 through greenbacks
> jmp 50watt 4 input from mid 70's through the greenbacks
> 
> as for the greatest.....they're all great are they not (in their own way to somebody). Is that not why we are on this forum?
> 
> My fav from above is hard to pick
> 6101 - easy to lug around for gigs and practices etc, and 3 channels (6 if i run my sho through the effects) and sounds good for what i need.
> 
> Dsl - sounds great through through my 2x4x12, but not very easy to move around for gigs practices etc.
> 
> Jmp - sounds awesome through the cabs, but loud as a bunch of women waiting to get into a january sale at harrods store. Well maybe a bit louder than that. Same logistics problem as the dsl.




jmp 50!


----------



## Darrenw5094

mercilessdeath86 said:


> Haven't gotten the chance to play through many. I've played an old plexi (don't know what year) and it sounded incredible.
> 
> Although, I can get pretty close to that shit with my 6100LM...
> 
> So I'd say the 6100LM.



3 Marshalls in one combo....or pretty close to it.
Great combo though.


----------



## spacejunkie

I love me 1969 superbass head but i am biased. Must admit though it can be seriously loud, bit difficult to practice at home with it but that's not the amps problem just the neighbors lol.


----------



## TwinACStacks

DSL 100. One of the Best sounding tonewise, but STATISTICALLY, the Best selling Marshall of all time.

So that makes it the Greatest. Right?

 TWIN


----------



## surface54

TwinACStacks said:


> DSL 100. One of the Best sounding tonewise, but STATISTICALLY, the Best selling Marshall of all time.
> 
> So that makes it the Greatest. Right?
> 
> TWIN



got one myself, its awesome!


----------



## charveldan

I'm partial to 78' JMP MK II 2203's one with EL-34's & one with 6550's.


----------



## Richman1

TwinACStacks said:


> DSL 100. One of the Best sounding tonewise, but STATISTICALLY, the Best selling Marshall of all time.
> 
> So that makes it the Greatest. Right?
> 
> TWIN


 Man, I love the DSL's....even stock....but the best Marshall I ever owned was a 1974 JMP 50 watt modded for master volume and FX loop with a fourth 12AX7 in it....that amp had that 80's what I call the Hollywood metal tone...it had that Skid Row, Dokken, etc...type sound to it....I hit hard times and you know the story....it ended up in a pawn shop...I recorded a CD at Morrissound Studios in Tampa with it, and the engineers loved it....One day...God willing, I will find another one...same year and have the same mod done to it by the same tech...Paul Gagon from Fender.


----------



## j2112c

Adwex said:


> Thank you. I never tried a "vintage" Marshall, but I recently got a Jubilee. I don't know if it's the greatest Marshall EVER, but it's the best one I've owned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my fantasy pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this pic.



I love the pic too!!! Monster!!


----------



## freakout

think this


----------



## vintmodJCM

YJM100!
Who could ask for more? Tone, versatility, features, so cool 

Marshall has made so many great amps over the years, but they made an instant classic with the YJM100. It's a dream come true and yet their are only 1500. I thought about trading for an awesome-sounding '74 JMP100 with a MV mod. I quickly came to my senses as the '74 was right there in the YJM with benefits.

Hard to beat


----------



## dreyn77

Yes it was beaten by the JVM! 
6 years and NOT one Valve change! 
those with money to burn (High tone iome!) use vintage, but the smart guys like Mustain and blackmore and who could forget (You guys who?) the greatest band of ALL TIME! metallica. 
they know! you're just mucking round! 

Where is the reimbersing customers who were sold the wrong product for their setup, thread? ? ? 

Isn't Marshall going to pony up for all the bad customer service?

the false advice! (or NO advice at all! Hello JB HI FI! ;-) ) 

the lack of quality control from buying new product from reputable authorized marshall dealers? 

we seem to be JUST SMUCKS! 
It reminds me of the Frank Zappa song 'Easy Meat'...... 

Seymour Duncans catalogue, has the saying 'pearly gates', "sounds a bit like a wah stoped in the middle". (or near enough!)
Straight out lie! that's NOT what it's designed for!! 

As far as I'm concerned I don't play guitar and I never have! 
AC/DC was right! what a siite industry! DOG EAT DOG!


----------



## Risamaru

dreyn77 said:


> Yes it was beaten by the JVM!
> 6 years and NOT one Valve change!
> those with money to burn (High tone iome!) use vintage, but the smart guys like Mustain and blackmore and who could forget (You guys who?) the greatest band of ALL TIME! metallica.
> they know! you're just mucking round!
> 
> Where is the reimbersing customers who were sold the wrong product for their setup, thread? ? ?
> 
> Isn't Marshall going to pony up for all the bad customer service?
> 
> the false advice! (or NO advice at all! Hello JB HI FI! ;-) )
> 
> the lack of quality control from buying new product from reputable authorized marshall dealers?
> 
> we seem to be JUST SMUCKS!
> It reminds me of the Frank Zappa song 'Easy Meat'......
> 
> Seymour Duncans catalogue, has the saying 'pearly gates', "sounds a bit like a wah stoped in the middle". (or near enough!)
> Straight out lie! that's NOT what it's designed for!!
> 
> As far as I'm concerned I don't play guitar and I never have!
> AC/DC was right! what a siite industry! DOG EAT DOG!



What!!!!!


----------



## Appetite4distortion

janarn said:


> Here's my rig at the moment:
> 
> For crunch and lead, a 50w '67 JMP with tuberectifier through a Ultimate Attenuator and into a
> '68 Basketweave with G12M T1221 25w.
> 
> For clean, a '65 Super PA dual OT into a '68 Basketweave with G12H 30w.
> 
> This rig is very close to the best crunch/lead sound and clean sound you can find
> in Marshall amps.



Sweeeet!


----------



## Codyjohns

Risamaru said:


> What!!!!!



Don't even bother reading his posts , it's just all gibberish.

If you ask me the Major is the "Greatest Marshall Ever" 

But pretty well everything Marshall was making in the late 60's was amazing sounding right out of the box.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Risamaru said:


> What!!!!!



No joke. I'm serious.


----------



## asapmaz

Adwex said:


> Thank you. I never tried a "vintage" Marshall, but I recently got a Jubilee. I don't know if it's the greatest Marshall EVER, but it's the best one I've owned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my fantasy pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this pic.


 
I think the first three are real, but the rest are photoshopped from the third one.


----------



## damienbeale

Good spot there.


----------



## Viking62

For me a toss up between the 1972 200w Marshall Major and the original 1959 100w SLP, both Super Clean and Nasty LOUD


----------



## TwinACStacks

Past production? Hands Down 1965 45/100 Dually, Honorable mention Major, '67 Plexi 100W. Most Current Greatest Ever? (now out of production) JMD1 Hybrid, *EASILY.*.

Don't believe it? Shut Up the Negative BS and TRY one. Better Yet OWN one. Your others will sit around collecting dust.

 TWIN


----------



## Adwex

asapmaz said:


> I think the first three are real, but the rest are photoshopped from the third one.



You are correct.


----------



## kebek

1959


----------



## AntonPlaysRock

Mg15dfx.


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

That one!


----------



## marshall1967

jmp 2204 and late 60's plexis.


----------



## LMP2204

I cant believe nobody has mentioned the MG10CD....

JK
I vote Super Tremolo for fun!


----------



## slide222

not sure which is the best , but if I could afford it i'd like a JTM45 30 watt complete stack


----------



## mp3.rs

I have a mp3 and like it very much its a 2x12 and need info on it


----------



## mp3.rs

I like he 59 handwired amp and cabs


----------



## mp3.rs

I like the no reply thing to the new guy i think i will go elswere to find my info


----------



## chuckharmonjr

What is a mp3 2x12?


----------



## TwinACStacks

chuckharmonjr said:


> What is a mp3 2x12?



 Me too. I always thought it was a music media format....

You mean I have a Marshall PLAYER????

 TWIN


----------



## AntonPlaysRock

mp3.rs said:


> I like the no reply thing to the new guy i think i will go elswere to find my info



whut


----------



## Codyjohns

mp3 LOL 

200 watt all tube amp KT88 Major.
It's gotta be in the top 3 Greatest Marshalls Ever...........


----------



## JohnH

I reckon 'Greatest' is not necessarily the same as 'Best'.

The best Marshalls are probably from recent times, could be a JVM, or a VM, and many congrats to the guys who designed them.

But to achieve 'Greatest' needs to roll in the history, iconic status, who played them and what they stand for. Probably a 100W JTM100 Superlead on a pair of 4x12 cabs is the one. That was what set the 'Marshall Stack' firmly in public imagination, as played by Jimi and Pete, and still played by Angus. Without that, the earlier JTM45's would not have had descendants for which they are venerated as being the originals of, and the later amplifiers would not have had that 'Marshall Sound' from which they developed, or returned to in modern designs.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

This one:







Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Danjel

I just LOVE my JVM410H Satriani. Seriously, that thing does everything I ever wanted from an amp. Every channel cuts like mad with a warm tube tone. Its something I will probably never sell...


----------



## 66SuperTremolo

This BAD BOY 

Most Marshalls are great at what they do. Everyone has different tastes so nailing it to one Marshall is impossible. Me I love Tweed Fenders and thus love my Tube Rectified / KT-66 loaded Plexis. Warm and Woody with Sag through Orig T1221s

And my little Supro's


----------



## Oatie

I love most of the old Marshalls, the 100 Watt Super Lead has got to be the amp that "Set The Standard". 

the early 1970s JMP50 amps w/SL Spec. are the most popular, when you find a good one you will know it.

Jim Marshall was impressed with the Twin 5F8-A and Bassman 5F6-A and he went with that design. Western Electric was the original owner of this circuit, in case some did not know this.

I love the way MichaelRT Did the Mods to his Major and SL to give them both incredible tone and any pro would be happy to use them.

I own some old 5F8-A Tweed Twins and over the years I cooked so many of the Jensen P12N speakers. I put a Marshall tone stack and NFB in one of my Twins and use the Celestion Gold 50 Watt ALNiCO speakers, the Golds allow me to dime the amp and the amps are like a Marshall tone w/the Golds.

Here is my April-1960 Twin, it's the stock 5F8-A Circuit, I wired-in a Bias Pot in the ground switch so I can quickly swap the 5881 Tungs to the RCA 6L6GC tubes for a more aggressive tone. I have a NOS Mullard Sawtooth GZ34 w/silver plate inserts + Dual Getter. I have all new Sprague Atom Filter and Bias Caps inside the old Astron Brown Paper Covers to keep the old school look. I had to make all new Baltic Baffles for these amps. The original 3/8" cheap plywood gets damaged from the weight and speakers cranking. Now the amps are solid. When you look at the X-Ray pic you can see the center Baffle only has about 1-3/4" of wood between the speakers. All the original baffles break at this location.
If you scroll the pic down you will see another Twin that has V-30s in it, and those speakers suck in this amp.

Another thing not talked about is the fact the tweed Twin, Bassman, Pro, Super and Bandmaster all use the 1 Meg LIN Vol Pots, even though the schematics show Fender used the 1 Meg Audio Taper for the Vol.
I took a photo of the Vol Pots to show you my 1960 Vol Pots are the 1 Meg LIN. It makes me wonder if Jim Marshall knew this when he made his first amp, would he have used the 1 meg LIN Vol Pots as well on the first amps?

I used high end real silver tinned Teflon 18 Ga. Speaker Wire made by Alessandro for the Golds with the Long Neck Switchcraft Jacks. I use Mullard 12AX7 tubes and the RCA 5751 Command, or the Bugle Boy Holland in pre-amp. The Gain on the 12AY7 is 44% and the 5751 is about 70%, so it raises it just enough.

I had to re-tweed this 1960 amp, the top and bottom had the tweed pattern backwards.,


----------



## HendrixVibrato

Hi Everyone,

Don't post here often, but I couldn't let this thread pass me by.........some GREAT amps & collections shown here, and some decent info as well - thanks to everyone for their contributions!

For me, it is a late 1965 JTM45, followed by the JTM45/100, and then either a 67, 68, or even a 69 4-holer, depending on your specific tastes and material you're playing {assuming you're actually using them for what they are made for, TO BE PLAYED!}

Just got thru doing a major going over on my JTM45, after all those decades it really needed a good freshening up. It was a bit of an oddball from the factory, as it had NO CHOKE (never saw one without a choke before!), Drake PT & OT instead of the more common Radio Spares, etc., etc.

She now has a good choke, and I will dare to confess that, having SAVED all of the original components and drilled NO new holes so she can be returned to true stock form (well, taking for granted that she should have had a choke originally), for now I have been doing some testing of various reversible "upgrades" - for example, we had Mercury Magnetics custom wind a pair of transformers and a choke for it, and each of these, one their own, actually made a true & noticeable improvement in tone, especially in bloom and string-to-string definition.

Everything that was replaced save for the trannies & adding the choke are original NOS parts - carbon comps (drift be damned), & of course KT66's (WOW they're expensive NOS units these days, IF & WHEN you can actually find a truly matched Quad of them - ouch!). Also a nice complement of NOS pre-amp tubes, again, they're getting pretty expensive as well. 

She came out at about 450 volts, biased out somewhere around 38-40 watts, and when playing thru a 4x12 TV cab (Greenbacks), it is a monster. You know how only a 4-holer will have that true Marshall 100 watt "roar"? This darn thing has it, very surprising. I have to say that she's a complete tone monster, very happy with how it turned out - and in original firm, she wasn't bad in any way, shape or form. Mo better now. 

Now, for the WORST-sounding Marshall I've ever owned or just played thru? This is easy - the JTM45 reissues that started shipping in 1989, especially the early ones. NO power, no tone, no note definition, no real bloom, certainly no thump - no nothing - a very bland & near worthless amp. I cannot speak to the newer PTP reissue JTM45's, one can only hope they'd be much better than the first 10+ years of those reissues.

You guys make me incredibly jealous - I have to get a couple of 4-holers, as well as another Major, to get my Marshall gear at least up to a minimal level just to hang out here with you Marshall fanatics! 

Ok, far too long post over, & my bests to you all.


----------



## proxy

Major......


----------



## 66SuperTremolo

proxy said:


> Major......


 
Well...... Loudest Marshall Ever at least.


----------



## Joshabr1

Had a bunch. But this is my cake taker.


----------



## Codyjohns

66SuperTremolo said:


> Well...... Loudest Marshall Ever at least.



No, the best sounding as well. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YnDb43IMUPI[/ame]


----------



## 66SuperTremolo

I'd stake my stock mint '66 SuperTrem MKIV Bluesbreaker head on that.


----------



## proxy

Michael RT said:


> No, the best sounding as well.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YnDb43IMUPI



I agree


----------



## 66SuperTremolo

proxy said:


> Major......


 
Let me guess...... You also own a Major ? 

We all love our own Marshalls, rightly so.


----------



## tone seaker

68 super trem stack





68 super trem half stack on stage ready to rock


----------



## Codyjohns

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQ6XRn6rXVY[/ame]


----------



## Viking62

drbob said:


> Let's get this party started! What, in your opinion is the greatest Marshall ever built. I'll put in my vote for the 1979 Park Rockhead. 100w, useful master volume, essentially two channels from the Superlead with the ability to cascade one into the other. What the JCM800 WOULD have been if Jim had had the extra cash...



Very hard question that Dr Bob... Hmmm lets see JCM800 for classic 80s metal - the SLP 1959 for balls to the walls late 60s - early 70s classic Heavy Rock..
Actually come to think of it the *YJM* is probably my favourite - there you go a direct answer to a hard question... Lol


----------



## Viking62

Michael RT said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQ6XRn6rXVY





Wow! that gave me a MAJOR hard on... Superb!


----------



## 66SuperTremolo

Pete is putting in a vote for the SuperTrems also


----------



## Petri358

Stock -75 2203 stack works for me


----------



## Codyjohns

Ritchie knows best !! ;-)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tsO26Pgm6qI[/ame]


----------



## 66SuperTremolo

Doyle Bramhall II says...... SuperTrem anyday !


----------



## Goatroper

1976 Superlead 100 watt.


----------

